# تصميم اجزاء الات 3



## nabil_cadcam (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب او منهج جامعي في مادة تصميم اجزاء الات 3 او اي مرجع ذو علاقة بالموضوع
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## engmeteeb22 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## اياد احسان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم تحميل البرنامج


----------

